# Shipping a motherboard, but no anti static bag!!



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2008)

I've never had this happen before. I've always had a bunch of anti static bags around. However, I need to ship out a motherboard tomorrow, and I don't have an anti static bag to cover it! Is there something else I should use to cover it to keep it "static free"? I do have all of the other original packaging for the board. I need ideas guys. This board needs to go out tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Xazax (Mar 25, 2008)

Go out to a local computer retail store and ask and see if they have any..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

the board will be fine in the boards box. i have shipped many boards like that and none have died yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2008)

My Abit AW9D Max shipped to me with no static bag....worked great for a couple of months, now jrracingfan is enjoying it and i shipped it to him with no bag as well.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 25, 2008)

I've stored stuff, mostly unimportant stuff, in brown paper bags (not plasticised) and they lived. You could do that. However if you're shipping, uhh, not having an antistatic bag would look pretty unprofessional.... For that reason I don't suggest it, especially if you're shipping not to a relative or a friend but it's some ebay transaction or whatever...


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2008)

It's being shipped to another tpu member. I figure it will be fine, but I wanted to be sure!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Have any bubble wrap?

@sneekypeet

I love the board! Just wished I liked ATi's driver control panel then I would actually utilize the crossfire feature.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 25, 2008)

It should be fine without it, but contacting them and letting them know that you didn't ship it with one because you didn't have one would probably be more professional.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> It should be fine without it, but contacting them and letting them know that you didn't ship it with one because you didn't have one would probably be more professional.



Already did that. Gave him a choice of shipping tomorrow with no bag, or waiting a day so that I can get some from the local shop. Local as in 13 miles away. I'm waiting for a reply.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 25, 2008)

wax paper if you must


----------



## trog100 (Mar 25, 2008)

plastic is bad.. paper is okay.. the antistatic bag is cos its plastic.. plastic or nylon on its own can build up static hence the special plastic bag that dosnt..

trog


----------

